# Obadiah Sedgwick on the duty of Parliament to promote the good of church and nation



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 10, 2019)

I posted this extact a few days ago but forgot to provide a link to it here; it is similar to the one from William Gouge that I posted earlier:

Obadiah Sedgwick on the duty of Parliament to promote the good of church and nation


----------

